# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج Rapidshare Plus يدعم استكمال التحميل من RapidShare

## نحوله خجوله

*[IMG]http://img15.**************/img15/953/bassmala20blackui1.gif[/IMG]*

أقدم لكم البرنامج الرائع و الجديد 
Rapidshare Plus 

مع شرح مفصل له



تستطيع من خلاله تحميل العديد من الروابط من موقع رابيدشيير اوتوماتيكيا دون عناء



شرح البرنامج

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لعرض الحجم الاصلي. الحجم الاصلي هو998x443. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لعرض الحجم الاصلي. الحجم الاصلي هو927x480. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لعرض الحجم الاصلي. الحجم الاصلي هو934x490. 



والآن مع

رابط التحميل




اتمني ان ينال اعجابكم

كل يوم أتحفكم بالجديد

----------

